# Found two more!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Does the first one look like a hotspot? It's on his back left paw, in between his toes.














I have no clue what this little lump is on his gum. Anyone?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The first one does look like a hotspot. The second one just looks like a lighter pigment spot. Neither of them look like mast cell tumors...but it wouldn't hurt to have them checked out when he goes in for surgery.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I forgot to add, the first one is a lump also. Still a hotspot?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The first one looks like Rocky's paws did when I took him in this week. Really read with lumps between his toes. I agree with Nat, it looks like a hotspot he's been going after. Definitely have it looked at though.


----------

